# HOT cigarette lighter



## torque46 (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anybody out there have a wiring diagram for the B6? I want to make my cigarette lighters hot so they can charge my phone, etc when the car is off. I have hard wired my radar detector to a switched circuit, but it was a pain to hunt down the various fuses.


----------

